# Awesome Aquascaping!



## Blue Cray




----------



## Blue Cray




----------



## lochness

the first one is my favorite  great shots


----------



## karazy

i like the second picture of your second post. it looks like there's a water fall in there


----------



## Knight~Ryder

*The waterfall one is very beautiful, but how would you make one like that, and how would you clean it?

How was it made?
Is the waterfall real or a picture?
How would you keep up on the maintenance?*


----------



## Blue Cray

The water is an air bubble effect its not hard to make if you know what you are doing you can also use filter floss for water falls and it makes a great illusion.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

How would you keep up on the maintenance, and clean everything?


----------



## Guest

^^Waterchanges. 


Those are great aquascapes....some of the best in the world. 

Looks like they over sharpen those pics a bit.....lol. They are super crisp!


----------



## Blue Cray

Knight~Ryder said:


> How would you keep up on the maintenance, and clean everything?


With most planted tanks the only maintenance is water changes the rest is absorbed by the plants roots thats why you always see really leafy plants that are hard to keep in full planted aquariums unlike the ones you have to gravel vac causing particles to fall on the leaves and kill the plant


----------



## trashion

Wait, what?


----------



## CaysE

Sweet mercy!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest

I did that kind of thing with the tree in my 10 gallon. Except I used branches for mine, so it doesn't look as tree like, but it still looks cool.

I also like the waterfall one. Very cool.

Have any of you seen the tree one, except instead of moss, they used anubia nana? that one looks really nice.


----------



## Blue Cray

trashion said:


> Wait, what?


Haha nevermind I just ramble on sometimes.


----------



## electricblue1

what kinda of plants are those that cover the ground


----------



## fishstix

what kinds of carpet plants are used in the first pic?


----------



## Guest

There are several carpet/ground covers being used in those layouts. Some common ones are Glosso, Dwarf Hairgrass, Riccia, and HC.

Almost all ground cover plants require atleast moderate lighting, most require high lighting and co2 injection, as well as a fertilization routine.

Marsilea minuta looks much like Glosso, but grows much slower and would work in medium-ish light.

I can't tell exactly what is used in the first....I see some Glosso there and maybe Dwarf Hairgrass.


----------



## fishstix

How do you create those ridges and hills? do you just use lots of substrate or are those hollow stuctures with plants on top?


----------



## fishstix

Blue Cray said:


> With most planted tanks the only maintenance is water changes


What is the best way to do a water change? just get a bucket and go at it or can you get some type of pump?


----------



## Guest

fishstix said:


> How do you create those ridges and hills? do you just use lots of substrate or are those hollow stuctures with plants on top?


Usually have alot of substrate to make hills and stuff. Tall rocks help too in some of them.

For waterchanges, I'd use some type of siphon...if you have a big tank or multiple tanks, a Python in a good investment.


----------



## amypicot

they are the most stunning pics ever


----------



## fishstix

what type of plants make up the hills on the first pic?


----------



## Guest

I believe its mostly Rotala sp. green....maybe a small bunch of Rotala sp. colorata in there (the red).

Those are probably on a slight hill, but being stem plants, you can trim them to various lengths, further creating that hilly look.


----------



## CollegeReefer

When i look at these pics, with no freshwater expereince only saltwater i would argue these pictures as fakes. Well maybe not all of them but some just look like someone inserted the picture and did some awsome photoshoping. To my surprise after reading all of these post they are real. Who would have knew? Well i guess most of you knew just not me. This kind of makes me want to try a planted saltwater tank.


----------



## Guest

Yeah...I think to me, the oversharpness (is that a word?) of the pictures makes them look fake. I have seen the pics and the specs of some of them on other sites, so I knew they were real. Most of these aquascapes (or maybe all) are setup and let grown in specifically for the contest, then the photo is take and they are torn down and rescaped. They aren't made to be long-term things, which makes sense, because they would really require some work to keep them looking like that.

It is really amazing what these people can do with plants though.


----------



## lochness

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/

shows many cool aquascaping setups


----------



## s13

Wow.... reminds me of an Indiana Jones scene


----------



## fishboy689

That tree is awesome.


----------



## VincentM

I think a scape like one of these would REALLY help my tank.... My goldies make my water lethal at times... sheesh... poop machines


----------



## FishyMama79

If anyone is wondering how they achieved the waterfall, I found this link that explains it. http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/10/creating-waterfall-illusion-underwater.html


----------



## weezee

wow! im speechless.


----------



## thegotoguy

i like the last picture of the second thread


----------



## darkstar

A lot of these look like they've been modelled on Takashi Amanos work...nice looking tanks though.

http://suunday.blogspot.com/2008/11/aquarium-art-by-takashi-amano.html


----------

